# No eyes?



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I just read an ad for two baby female dumbos one of which was born with no eyes. Are there other health problems that could come along with that? Anyone else ever had a rat born without eyes?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I havn't heard of it, but I saw a pony a couple of months ago who was born with no eyes. I didn't even notice it until he got close to us because he RAN to the fence and stopped before hitting it, just like a normal pony. He navigated around a feeder, a trough, and around a corner with no trouble and the owner said he does everything normally and even pulls a cart.

If that is any indication, the rat may be the same way and will likely be a normal rat. I don't think it would cause any health problems.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

She said the little girl with no eyes does just as well as her sister who has eyes. They are 7 weeks old and precious. I was just curious if it could mean other health problems are likely or not. 
http://images.craigslist.org/3ma3p53o15Y65T35R3b3u1d6e20e2e6671f02.jpg that is her
http://images.craigslist.org/3n83k23m35O25V65T6b3u32355c02d82c11f8.jpg and that is her sister


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Blind rats adapt very well, so in that aspect she will be fine. Although her genetics are clearly not the best, I would worry about other health issues later in life just due to her genetics.

it by no means she is not worthy of being adopted though, she has every bit of potential to be a happy healthy rat.


----------



## BVR.rats (Sep 17, 2009)

I have seen this in a couple different litters (not at my rattery) of hairless lines, and one from a litter of Downunders who were only one step from their import. I'm of the opinion that whatever line these babies came from should be stopped immediately, of course, but as far as getting them for pets, they shouldn't have any excessive issues.

Rats have extremely poor eyesight to begin with, and most pink-eyed rats are all-but blind by the time they hit adulthood, simply because they have no pigment to protect their retinas. Rats do 90% of their navigating with their whiskers - a rat with no whiskers is worse off than one with no eyes.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They are precious! I would definitly adopt them if I could. <3

As kiko said, she may have issues but no more than any other rat with less than perfect genetics, and it shouldn't stop you if you want to adopt her.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

That was my thought as well, that her having no eyes doesn't mean she doesn't deserve a loving good home! I am going to contact the lady now  And I also agree, the line should not be bred any more. I will keep everyone posted and post pics as well if I get them! Thanks for the help


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree with BVR...I have a blind boy who barely has any whiskers and the whiskers are the part that stops him from not running into things. This little one may or may not have future health problems but will have adapted from the outset as she has never seen. There's been some amazing rats that were born with no eyes, and they were climbers and got everywhere their sighted littermates got to.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Were these rats purposefully bred? If so I'd be wary, especially since you came across this as an ad. I'd make sure it's the kind of breeder you want to financially support.


----------



## Snippet (Dec 30, 2010)

I've seen breeder rats born with Microphthalmia. It can be a congenital defect, or it can be caused by injury as seen here


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Thought I'd post a picture of the eye-less pony..it isn't gross at all, just strange.

http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/197068_1315739229478_1710630037_563626_4116728_n.jpg

If her eyes are completely gone, then she should function normally, like the pony does. He was born that way and the owners bred and showed ponies. If she's blind, as long as the eyes are not ulcerated or anything, she will still function normally because she will have adjusted.


----------

